# It is all over for Sen. Barack O'Bama



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

The Somerville News broke the story on it's website today that Illinois Senator and Democratic Presidential hopeful Barack O'Bama has been a parking violation scofflaw for over 20 years. They report that he never paid the City for 17 tickets he was issued while a student at Harvard College and Harvard Law School.

http://www.thesomervillenews.com/

The junior Senator from Chicago issued a statement late today, saying that an aid paid all the parking tickets in 2006,

Considering he was able to beat "The All American City" for two decades, is this going to win or loose him votes in Somerville?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Not only has it already been posted but I started my Thread in the wrong forum.

I think it is time for me to stop playing with the computer and get some sleep.

Goodnight Gracie.

And Goodnight Mrs. Kalabash wherever you are.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Heck you should have gone for the trifecta and put a naked picture in the post


----------

